# Meet up



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok - so following on from chat - who is up for a meet up.

Probably best to discuss specific in PM's if people are nervous about giving details of where they are but we could start with general areas here like South East.

Soooo - I'm up for one in the South East.

Kizziexx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

im in middle of blooming nowhere so dont mind travelling to a meet 

xx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi

I was not in chat but I am up for a meet up    We are in the south East too - would I be able to bring my girlies?

Lotsa love Ann xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make chat.  Have had some positive news on my Grandad, so been on the phone but then had to sort out for the funeral tomorrow for Rich's uncle.

I am up for a meet up and I'm in the Midlands

Karen x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm up for a meet too! I'm in Surrey but will travel!!

Ange x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I would love it.. am in South.

Ann - would be lovely to see your lovely girls.. 

Love C xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm south east and would love to meet


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

blimey are we all in the south east 
I'm in surrey too  and would love to meet up

kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm in the Midlands like Karen, which is why we've met up before, but I'm happy to travel half way.

Ann it would be lovely to see the girls again, bruiser boy has got a bit better with other children so I don't think he'd be quite as jealous this time if I started playing with them   

Cindy


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm in Scotland but will be with you all in spirit!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm probably too far away and i don't drive so looks like i'll have to be with you in spirit too 

pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Living across the water here in good old Ireland means I will only be with you in spirit as well I'm afraid  

LOL Keli


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

sorry Keli Pam and Megenta - Would have been great for everyone to come    But glad you will all be there in spirit   and We will ensure lots of piccies are taken for the gallery  

I'd love a meet up - I'm in SouthEast too   but will travell to a central point for everyone    Maybe we could organise a car share or something for those travelling from same places and for those who may not drive? 

Ann - Would be lovely to see your girls there and anyone else who brings a little-un  

Kim xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am also in the South east, so that would be great  
Very weird we are all mainly from the South 

Are we thinking of an over night meet ??, and maybe with partners , wha t do you all think ?

Ann it would be lovely to meet your girls, more children the merrier, it will give us the hope we need  

Love
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I can start looking round for places, or does anyone have any ideas 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

an overnight meet might be doable for us  depends how pricey it is really

pam xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello,

are us foster girls allowed too then??!!

Cool a meet up would be lovely.

Keli just a thought hun, but depending where in Ireland you are there are some really cheap flights accross the water to Bristol airport - I would be more than happy to pick you up from there and give you a lift sweetie. 

Lou xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Of Course Lou  

Jo - I think an overnighter could be an option but as Saphy has said just depends how pricey 

DH would go if i asked him to, double checked last night and i think he'd prefer to stay at home to be honest but he would come if i dragged him   

As there are some from Midlands and some from South East and i think someone is from Dorset is that right? Maybe somewhere central, looking on the map Oxford seems central (assuming some are from Dorset but maybe i made that bit up   ) 

Kim xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oxford sounds great, been to the Big FF meet up there 
We stay in the Hayley Conference Centres, they are normal £65 per night  per room or £50 per night if you stay for 2 or more night  including breakfast.
Might be able to find something cheaper though.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

i live in oxford, so could check some stuff out......although am not sure how keen DH would be.....he's not into big groups

xxruth


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Would probably be me on my own rather than DH too.

Not sure Id be able to do an overnight because of work/childcare but will def try.

Kizziex


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Oxford sounds ok - I would be on my own though - DH not good in crowds! I'd prefer a lunchtime meet up but will go with the flow.

Ange x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I remember it taking us about 3 hours to get there ( Ok that was with a stop) but by the time we have driven there, had the meet I am not sure if I fancy another 3 hour journey back, so I think i will definetely be stopping over 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

hi im from Somerset and would be prepared to travel.  London would be easier for me to travel to than Oxford - only due to direct trains.  I dont mind travelling up on a Sat am and then coming home again the same day - i would not do that if i had to drive 3 hours to somewhere but train is fine.  I would pref not to stay overnight, maybe we could set a poll up with some areas Maybe i will try and do this...


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I wouldn't bring dh either.. TBH I prefer a girly chat.. men just don't do that kind of thing well... they would end up talking about the footie... LOL.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

god def agree with you there C - my DH def would not come - he called me a geek last night for coming on-line and chatting!!!

I have posted a poll thread for everyone about where just to see what the consensus say. xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I deffo can't come as i want to go to the big ff meet and my dh says i have to choose  but i'll probably meet some of you there anyways 

pam xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Would definitely be interested in meeting up, I'm South East too...don't know if DH would be interested in coming...probably would tell me to have a lovely time with the girlies!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

an overnighter sounds good 

Dont think Dh would come! I usually go to the ff meets on my own so its ok that i will be billy no mates  

I dont mind where we have it as will drive and if anyone comes from my way or can get to somewhere on the way im happy to pick you up 

love to all

suzie xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi girls, I was just wondering when are you all thinking of meeting up? If I could have some time I could try and organise to take time off work and maybe organise a flight over my big sis lives in Beckenham just outside London or Lou has very kindly offered me a lift from Bristol. So if I get something organised I would love to meet up.

Thanks Lou for your very kind offer much appreciated. 

LOL Keli


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi

am I the only northan lass? i would really like to meet up and me and pooh bear could do it if I had enough notice, as we could make a little holiday of it. i do have a friend who lives near Devises? not sure how far from oxford this is? also i have stayed at one of the haley hotels near chester before.

So depending on what you all decide, we maybe there.

pooh bears mummy.xxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

My Pleasure Keli,

Just IM me if you want to sort it out hun when we know when it's going to be and if we can both make it!  

Lou xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Poo Bears mum,
I am in the North West how close are you?
love JD x


----------

